# 200 Amp Main Fuse Pullout Search



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

why not replace the whole thing???


----------



## brandom (May 24, 2014)

Edison came out and is requiring a direct replacement or a new main, it would be nice to just find a replacement.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im just saying, a new main seems like it would be more money in your pocket.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

i went to house where the guy got mad when he saw his electric bill and tossed his pull out in the canal behind his house. i told him to either go diving or write me a check for $1200.
He dove, I drove. :laughing:


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

jrannis said:


> i went to house where the guy got mad when he saw his electric bill and tossed his pull out in the canal behind his house. i told him to either go diving or write me a check for $1200.
> He dove, I drove. :laughing:


 Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but I'd love to hear more details about this incident.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

jrannis said:


> i went to house where the guy got mad when he saw his electric bill and tossed his pull out in the canal behind his house. i told him to either go diving or write me a check for $1200.
> He dove, I drove. :laughing:


Ain't y'all got critters in dem canals with teeth? He should have reconsidered!


----------

